# Something Special: Phalaenopsis javanica 'Blue Java' JC/AOS



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

Not my plant, I just took it to and from judging. Blue version of Phalaenopsis javanica. 




[/url]Phalaenopsis javanica 'Blue Java' JC/AOS provisional[/IMG]


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 6, 2017)

unusual and attractive


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2017)

Sweet flower! Congrats to the owner of this plant!


----------



## abax (Aug 6, 2017)

Whom, may I ask, is selling this plant? It's unique and
lovely.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 6, 2017)

T'isn't for sale.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice, what producer is the tag from?


----------



## abax (Aug 7, 2017)

Oops! I wasn't trying to buy that particular plant. I meant
to ask where the plant came from.


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 10, 2017)

Ah, 
here's the scoop:
Little Brook Orchids imported a bunch of NBS Phal. javanica about a year ago and has been blooming them out. I'm not sure from whom, the tag said HF and then some numbers. Anyway, out of several dozen, one was like this. I don't think this is a result of breeding, but rather a mutation.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool
The picture won't show in Tapatalk but would in web view, if anyone else had the same issue


----------



## MorandiWine (Aug 13, 2017)

I do Charles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hien (Sep 12, 2017)

Someone named Alain Brochart devotes a whole webpage just for this species alone

http://www.phals.net/javanica/


----------



## Hien (Sep 12, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> Ah,
> here's the scoop:
> Little Brook Orchids imported a bunch of NBS Phal. javanica about a year ago and has been blooming them out. I'm not sure from whom, the tag said HF and then some numbers. Anyway, out of several dozen, one was like this. I don't think this is a result of breeding, but rather a mutation.



probably one from the same breeding batch

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIN-C597-Ph...203871?hash=item361f3b255f:g:610AAOSwQSxZldkw


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 12, 2017)

I love this species. Had no problem growing small plants but when they started making flower spikes and I tried to change potting to keep spikes out for flowering, I had problems.


----------

